# Best saddle for Arab?



## JaneMBE (7 May 2007)

Phantom is rising 4, still got a bit of growing and filling out to do, which will come with work.
He is schooled a couple of times a week just now, having been off for 8 weeks or so.

We have been using a very soft used saddle which fits him well, but I want to get him a new saddle (in a few months or so, when he has changed shape) and wondered what the best (most reasonably priced) saddles you recommend for Arabs?

Tried another pony's saddle (Wintec I think) which is newer, but felt he wasn't so happy with it and there was movement when jumping.

He is approx 14 hands and hopefully will stretch a bit more


----------



## Honeypots (7 May 2007)

I'm very, very pleased with my Saddle Company Saddle for daughters pony. They are very lightweight so great for daughter to lug around and for pony too and of course are adjustable so are great,I would imagine, for a youngster that may change shape a little between now and the next few years...


----------



## Kate_13 (7 May 2007)

I tried wintec saddles on my Arab, but they just don't fit. I bought a forrester saddle which is designed for natives and it fits my boy perfectly. Might be worth going down that route.


----------



## JaneMBE (7 May 2007)

thanks, I'll have a look around


----------



## hussar (7 May 2007)

Both my Arabs have done well in Thorowgoods - they both have the endurance version and the GP version - extra-wide in the case of my youngster. The saddles are lightweight and at 17" suit the shorter back of the Arab.

I started the youngster in a Maxam cob GP, which was ideal.


----------



## pottamus (7 May 2007)

I use the Thorogood cob GP for my Welsh, who is short in the back and broad too. I have been very pleased with it and do endurance in it too.


----------



## JaneMBE (7 May 2007)

Isn't a cob saddle big for an arab? 17" sounds quite large? I do have a cob maxim but it seems awfully big... maybe I should try it?
Phantom isn't broad, he is quite a slim build... I don't know an awful lot about saddles, tending to leave it to the fitters (although the ones we have had fitted haven't been brilliant!)


----------



## hussar (7 May 2007)

No, honestly - I was sceptical too but the cob extra-wide looked perfectly normal on my young Arab (he is big, though - 15.3).  I was also gobsmacked to learn he needed extra-wide but he is quite broadbacked although he doesn't feel wide to ride (he's the one in my avatar).

My older Arab has medium fit 'non-cob' GP and endurance saddles.

Give the Maxam a go - you might be surprised!


----------



## JaneMBE (7 May 2007)

Ok, will go and get it from yard and will let you know!


----------



## helpplease (7 May 2007)

My friends arabs need extra wide saddles - she's had success with the Saddle Company and Ramsey ones I do believe.


----------



## TequilaMist (7 May 2007)

Friend used to have an arab and was told Ideal saddles were great for arabs and which she found worked perfect for her boy.


----------



## htobago (10 May 2007)

I've heard good things about Ideal as well.

There's also the Arabian Saddle Company that make saddles specially designed for Arabs.

I'm going to be looking soon too as my boy is just being prepared for backing..... any saddle advice much appreciated!


----------



## Sparklet (11 May 2007)

Shame you are not near me - I have an adjustable tree Hilton close contact dressage saddle which needs a new home and it is perfect for arab (no wither) types.


----------

